# Yorkshire, number 22 in places to visit this year



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/01/10/travel/2014-places-to-go.html


Don't blame me, it's not my fault Yorkshire keeps getting these accolades


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 14, 2014)

Number 9 look like Picadilly Gardens.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 14, 2014)

So forget the Dales, the Pennines, York Minster, Ilkley moor, Brontes, all that shit, come to Yorkshire for a bit of a pub crawl? It's a bit of a weak reason to fly over from New York, surely? And I've been to Kelham Island, yeah the beer is great, but somehow I think the yanks are going to be disappointed by a few pubs just off the ring road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/01/10/travel/2014-places-to-go.html
> 
> 
> Don't blame me, it's not my fault Yorkshire keeps getting these accolades


Have you been paid by the Yorkieland Tourist Board for this bit of advertorial?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Have you been paid by the Yorkieland Tourist Board for this bit of advertorial?



No chuck, but I do love Yorkshire


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2014)

Already been. I'll start working on the rest this weekend. Anyone else fancy a jaunt to addis Ababa?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> So forget the Dales, the Pennines, York Minster, Ilkley moor, Brontes, all that shit, come to Yorkshire for a bit of a pub crawl? It's a bit of a weak reason to fly over from New York, surely? And I've been to Kelham Island, yeah the beer is great, but somehow I think the yanks are going to be disappointed by a few pubs just off the ring road.


Don't say that to Shirl - she'll get mad if her commission from the Yorkieland Tourist Board is threatened in any way.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 14, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> So forget the Dales, the Pennines, York Minster, Ilkley moor, Brontes, all that shit, come to Yorkshire for a bit of a pub crawl? It's a bit of a weak reason to fly over from New York, surely? And I've been to Kelham Island, yeah the beer is great, but somehow I think the yanks are going to be disappointed by a few pubs just off the ring road.



The write-up of Scotland (16 with a bullet) was also pretty crap. But at least they didn't call it "Scotland, England".


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

I do know that all these accolades are bollocks but it's good for a laugh and there's still a bit of me that thinks Yorkshire is the loveliest place on earth


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I do know that all these accolades are bollocks but it's good for a laugh and there's still a bit of me that thinks Yorkshire is the loveliest place on earth



Yorkieland may be nice enough, but County Durham is better.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 14, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> The write-up of Scotland (16 with a bullet) was also pretty crap. But at least they didn't call it "Scotland, England".



'Riddled with lochs'? They make it sound like we need a trip to the clap clinic.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yorkieland may be nice enough, but County Durham is better.


Sod off you bleeding Durham inbred. Yorkshire is the dog's bollocks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

weepiper said:


> 'Riddled with lochs'? They make it sound like we need a trip to the clap clinic.



They might have been thinking about the dreaded midges.  I got bitten on my dick when I was there on my holidays with the family as a kid.  Who knew they had such fearsome teeth that could bite through clothing. 

The word 'itch' doesn't even begin to explain it.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

weepiper said:


> 'Riddled with lochs'? They make it sound like we need a trip to the clap clinic.


I really do love Scotland and Wales too. The British Isles are riddled with wonderful/stunning places to live/visit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Sod off you bleeding Durham inbred. Yorkshire is the dog's bollocks



Well, I didn't like to mention the bestial habits of Yorkieland, but seeing as you mention it...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I really do love Scotland and Wales too. The British Isles are riddled with wonderful/stunning places to live/visit



Apart from Yorkshire.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Apart from Yorkshire.


Looook Mister  It's not my bleeding fault you come from Durham. Suck it up you bastard. Be glad that you know me and that you are always welcome in my YORKSHIRE HOME!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Looook Mister  It's not my bleeding fault you come from Durham. Suck it up you bastard. Be glad that you know me and that you are always welcome in my YORKSHIRE HOME!!!



You're a bloody Lancastrian traitor anyway, sticking up for fucking Yorkieland.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Mmmm, I might have to add this  I keep seeing adds about dumped dogs. There's some right bastards in Yorkshire as eel


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Mmmm, I might have to add this  I keep seeing adds about dumped dogs. There's some right bastards in Yorkshire as eel



Sadly you get dumped dogs anywhere - heartless sick bastards who do it.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're a bloody Lancastrian traitor anyway, sticking up for fucking Yorkieland.


Yes, I admit to being born in Burnley in Lancashire. I told my dad when I was aged 7 that I was going to live in Yorkshire because it was a green and pleasant land. It took me until I was 23 buy a house in Yorkshire but I just knew I belonged here


----------



## emanymton (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I really do love Scotland and Wales too. The British Isles are riddled with wonderful/stunning places to live/visit


Yes it is, oh and it has Yorkshire as well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Yes it is, oh and it has Yorkshire as well.



I imagine our Shirl is in a right rage right now!


----------



## emanymton (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I imagine our Shirl is in a right rage right now!


Well if she going to keep posting these silly threads about how great Yorkshire is.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2014)

Where is Brixton Village on the list?


----------



## peterkro (Jan 14, 2014)

Having grown up in Christchurch and being mildly fond of the place, as far as NZ goes it's the fucking last place I'd suggest visiting.No2 my arse I can think of about 30 better places within a hundred miles.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 15, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> The write-up of Scotland (16 with a bullet) was also pretty crap. But at least they didn't call it "Scotland, England".


Number 44 might as well have been called L'enclume too


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> So forget the Dales, the Pennines, York Minster, Ilkley moor, Brontes, all that shit, come to Yorkshire for a bit of a pub crawl? It's a bit of a weak reason to fly over from New York, surely? And I've been to Kelham Island, yeah the beer is great, but somehow I think the yanks are going to be disappointed by a few pubs just off the ring road.


not a bad reason to come - better than skiing - and you can do the other things while you're waiting for the hangover to mellow out. You can do a great pub crawl drinking damned fine ale all the way from there to the station (and beyond!)


----------



## Favelado (Jan 15, 2014)

The Seychelles at number 27 I note. Fancy putting those two to a vote?


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2014)

Favelado said:


> The Seychelles at number 27 I note. Fancy putting those two to a vote?


the Seychelles isnt unique in the same way as Yorkshire tho. Any of those African islands would be pretty much as good, but there's no where quite like Yorkshire.

Apart from bits of Derbyshire, Lancashire, Northumberland...I'll stop there


----------



## Favelado (Jan 15, 2014)

To be honest, I think a trip to Patagonia, or about 50 other places, would should all British people up about how fucking "stunning" where they live is. I haven't been to Patagonia, but you get the point I'm making.

Britain is indeed pretty but no more so than France, Spain, Italy, Ireland etc. and it gets it nether-parts kicked by many areas of the world.

Oh, I've gone all mardy. I'll go and get some kip I think. Get grumpy after a long day.


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Having grown up in Christchurch and being mildly fond of the place, as far as NZ goes it's the fucking last place I'd suggest visiting.No2 my arse I can think of about 30 better places within a hundred miles.



Innit. Bonkers list. In a country of boring, drab cities, Christchurch is right up there, possibly only edged by Hamilton. There was nothing to do there even prior to the quake.

You don't go to NZ as a tourist for the cities.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 15, 2014)

erm, a pub crawl around sheffield and Leeds city centres?

wtf. 

I've done both, and would rank both nights pretty fucking low on my lists of all time best nights out. Not terrible mind, but not 22nd best thing to do in the world.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 15, 2014)

weepiper said:


> 'Riddled with lochs'? They make it sound like we need a trip to the clap clinic.



Riddled with lochs "in its midsection"! I'm sure the aficionados of various tartans would be excited to hear the Highlands described thus.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

free spirit said:


> erm, a pub crawl around sheffield and Leeds city centres?
> 
> wtf.
> 
> I've done both, and would rank both nights pretty fucking low on my lists of all time best nights out. Not terrible mind, but not 22nd best thing to do in the world.


no mention of whitelocks either. heathens.


----------

